# Extraverted sensing or introverted sensing?



## Matt The Martian (Jul 19, 2014)

There is one particular area of cognitive functions I don't understand, and if the title didn't spoil it, it is the sensing function. Alot of it has to do with different sources giving different explainations on what these two functions are, what their role is, and how they manifest themselves. I can relate strongly to both of the descriptions, so the conclusion I've come to is that I either have a strong sensing function, and an influential sensing shadow function, or my understanding of these two functions is simply too superficial. I'm going to post some things about myself that I feel pertains to these two functions, and hopefully that will be enough information for a more experienced mbti analyzer to decide which of these functions I prefer, and if I am a heavy user of these two functions. If this isn't helpful, then I'd also be willing to take steps to give you this info in a more helpful and meaningful matter, so here goes. (Thanks in advance for any and all answers)

I'm not a person who likes to follow tradition for tradition's sake. I feel that this is limiting.

I take any responsibility or duty I get very seriously.

I prefer to analyze novels or journals more than poetry. Their straightforward styles makes it much easier for me.

I like bright colors alot. I like how they contrast with darker colors.

I tend to smoke and drink in excess when I choose to. I really enjoy the feeling of an altered state. I'm even like that with caffiene.

I tend to let my place get really dirty before I clean it spotless.

I have trouble with seeing the big picture. Ill be really zoned in or detailed on one thing, at the price of not seeing or being oblivious to other things. Sometimes I can't see the forest for the trees, but what does have my attention gets done very well and thoroughly.

I am very sentimental towards items I care about and very loyal to people that I care about.

Exercising and music are the two things that help pull me out of a bad mood or lethargy the quickest.

I have a really detailed memory of things that I care about.

I like returning to my favorite games and shows alot.

I tend to be a homebody. Many of my hobbies are sedentary.

I can overanalyze whenever I notice something strange happening with my body. At my worst, I can lean towards being a hypochondriac.

I get bored very easily. I can't just sit and listen to music; I need to do something along with it. I prefer watching TV with subtitles to keep myself engaged. I'll start an activity, then decide another activity will be more fun, then repeat the cycle until I get frustrated and start web surfing.

I give into my desires alot.

I think I'll leave it at that for now. In your opinion, if this info is relevant, which function do I prefer, and does it seem like a strong preference?


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

I find Si to be the hardest function to grasp, both the theory and my preference. If you understand Ne and Ni, you can probably intuitively apply that relationship to Se and Si. Extraverted Sensing directs toward the object, and Si... I never feel like understanding it clearly... For me sometimes it can be confused with Fi because it's also an introverted function and it's directed toward the self which can manifest as "I like this more than that," "this is better than that," "this is the best way to do it," etc.

If you use Se or Si as the primary or secondary function, then you can try to understand things together with your judging function, as one of these: Fi-Se, Ti-Se, Si-Te, Si-Fe. The reason why Si-dom prefer one thing to another is out of their Te or Fe. At least that's sometimes what they would tell you if you ask them. Te or Fe is pretty obvious in these individuals. I don't like to stereotype but I find Si-users to prefer doing things in the same way. "I don't want to think about it (something new)/I don't want to waste my time trying a different way/It's already the best way (from my experience)/see this restaurant doesn't have any customers so don't try it." Their choices are either out of efficiency (Te) or what's considered the best by most people (Fe). Sometimes there's not even any reason. "I eat some salad at this restaurant every Tuesday (and today it's Tuesday) so let's do it again." Some people don't like a certain song at the beginning but after they hear the same thing ten times they start to like it because they get used to the sound. Then sometimes there doesn't involve any like/dislike.

Te and Fe really serves to save ISJs' time, and Si does, too, because a lot of times it just eliminates choices. Fi-dom does the same according to their Fi, their like/dislike. For example if an Fi-dom doesn't like a person in a party then he/she probably wouldn't waste time talking to that person. While an Fe-user might do so according to what's appropriate. However, ISJs are usually more organized and efficient in everyday life than ISPs, and less likely to procrastinate.

So if you don't have Te or Fe as your primary or secondary, or if you have a strong Ti or Fi, then you are not a Si-dom or aux.

Sorry I know I haven't really answer your question because I am not sure. Some sounds like Si and others sounds Se. Maybe a lot of what you say are not even related to the two functions. Both can do those things.


----------



## Matt The Martian (Jul 19, 2014)

It does make sense to decide on what I use based off of how it interacts with another function. If Se interacted with Fi, would that essentially mean that the person using those functions would generally view the present moment through a subjective lens primarily before anything else?


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

Matt The Martian said:


> It does make sense to decide on what I use based off of how it interacts with another function. If Se interacted with Fi, would that essentially mean that the person using those functions would generally view the present moment through a subjective lens primarily before anything else?


It means the person would see the environment as what it is (objective) and then make subjective, personal value judgement about it, or not feel anything about it. But that's just Fi and Se. ISFP also have Ni and Te so those function would have influences, too.

Si itself would have a hierarchical filter toward their environment but doesn't involve feeling/thinking judgement, while Se itself give equal weight to everything but then the person might make feeling/thinking judgement toward those choices, thus creating another type of hierarchy.


----------



## Robopop (Jun 15, 2010)

Matt The Martian said:


> There is one particular area of cognitive functions I don't understand, and if the title didn't spoil it, it is the sensing function. Alot of it has to do with different sources giving different explainations on what these two functions are, what their role is, and how they manifest themselves. I can relate strongly to both of the descriptions, so the conclusion I've come to is that I either have a strong sensing function, and an influential sensing shadow function, or my understanding of these two functions is simply too superficial. I'm going to post some things about myself that I feel pertains to these two functions, and hopefully that will be enough information for a more experienced mbti analyzer to decide which of these functions I prefer, and if I am a heavy user of these two functions. If this isn't helpful, then I'd also be willing to take steps to give you this info in a more helpful and meaningful matter, so here goes. (Thanks in advance for any and all answers)


Se is an approach to life that encourages a perceptual immediacy, it is a very "response ready" attitude, just follow your gut instincts.

Si is a very different approach to perception, it requires perceptual familiarity, know what you're getting into ahead of time, it is a "conservative" approach in form, not content.


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

uncertain said:


> I find Si to be the hardest function to grasp, both the theory and my preference. If you understand Ne and Ni, you can probably intuitively apply that relationship to Se and Si. Extraverted Sensing directs toward the object, and Si... I never feel like understanding it clearly... For me sometimes it can be confused with Fi because it's also an introverted function and it's directed toward the self which can manifest as "I like this more than that," "this is better than that," "this is the best way to do it," etc.
> 
> If you use Se or Si as the primary or secondary function, then you can try to understand things together with your judging function, as one of these: Fi-Se, Ti-Se, Si-Te, Si-Fe. The reason why Si-dom prefer one thing to another is out of their Te or Fe. At least that's sometimes what they would tell you if you ask them. Te or Fe is pretty obvious in these individuals. I don't like to stereotype but I find Si-users to prefer doing things in the same way. "I don't want to think about it (something new)/I don't want to waste my time trying a different way/It's already the best way (from my experience)/see this restaurant doesn't have any customers so don't try it." Their choices are either out of efficiency (Te) or what's considered the best by most people (Fe). Sometimes there's not even any reason. "I eat some salad at this restaurant every Tuesday (and today it's Tuesday) so let's do it again." Some people don't like a certain song at the beginning but after they hear the same thing ten times they start to like it because they get used to the sound. Then sometimes there doesn't involve any like/dislike.
> 
> ...


 Yes Fi and Si are similar in a way it can be difficult to determine which you are using. Maybe that's why NFP's are so strong in their opinions and identity. They use both.

I think of Si being the most personal function (along with Fi) both reject outside influences for their personal likes and dislikes,feelings and experiences. I would like to know of a good way to tell them apart.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Matt The Martian said:


> It does make sense to decide on what I use based off of how it interacts with another function. If Se interacted with Fi, would that essentially mean that the person using those functions would generally view the present moment through a subjective lens primarily before anything else?


Not quite. Si is a subjective interpretation of reality.

Here's a quote from Night Huntress on her Se-Fi:



> [SFPs] focus on making things happen through their conviction and straightforwardness, and making others see the value of their goals. My focus is more on being stubborn and determined about my own desires and strengths, and I believe I'll eventually push through.


----------



## Ksara (Feb 13, 2014)

I don't actually see why a strong sensor would not relate to both descriptions as both are about sensation,or 'what exists.'

As I know it the main difference lies in where the attention of the sensation is placed. For example take a piece of music. One person may hear the guitar, the bass underneath, the singer start singing, the change in cords, the beat and it's rythem. Another person may hear the music as somber, drab, or mellow, the guitar solo may sound intense or bizzarre.

The first person is picking up on what exists in the object. That is, these things sensed appear to be inherent in the object. It is exactly how the object appears. This is extroverting sensation.

The second person has still sensed something, they have picked up on something that does exist, however it only exists to them. That is they have built a subjective impression of what they are sensing which is unique to them. Basically they are sensing how the music affects them not how the object actually appears. This is introverted sensation.

Another example, say two people sit around a camp fire, one Se Dom, the other Si Dom. The Se Dom will be most aware of the fire, it is hot, bright, makes a crackle noise. Again all qualities present in the object anyone could observe. The Si Dom may sense the campfire as cosy. This sensation is subjective as it is about their experience of the sensation. Again this is subjective as another Si Dom who joins them may have a sense of the camp firer being threatening. This is due to Si being subjective an influenced by other mental phenominas (memories, the unconcious, etc) which is why what is experienced by Si (or any introverted function) is often very individualized an can vary quite widely from person to person.


Also note how neither of examples is based on judgment. There is no decision about what one likes/dislikes (feeling), there is also no attempt to define what the object is (thinking), rather the focus is on what they experience and what appears to exist.


----------

